# More Flounder Action!



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Didn't get out on the water until 10:30 this morning. I didn't find them stacked up like last week but I did manage to find some quality fish. I really didn't see alot to folks catching. The tide was weak so I am sure that slowed things down a little. I was throwing gulp in the chartruese. These were both around 21".


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice good job GSMAN, the wife and I was out today and had the results as you. Thanks for the report.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Thanks Deckid! Sounds like you guys were on them today. Hope tomorrow will be good too!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

That's 2 nice flatties.


----------



## bonkers (Mar 2, 2016)

You can see where you put your foot on one and removed the hook. Nice foot print and fish!


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

bonkers said:


> You can see where you put your foot on one and removed the hook. Nice foot print and fish!


dont let them slippery bastages get away!


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

mccain said:


> dont let them slippery bastages get away!


caught several with foortprints on them at Seawolf. I think it was 98 or 99 when I started there and they were much thicker than they are now. Used to walk in channel side and guys were right there, walked a few steps and stepped on one. Oh thats why they arent moving, dont need to fish were right there!!

MY last trip, guys jigging for them like crappie I swear, not even casting!!


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Not been there in a couple of years but they were always stacked on the bay/ shallow side from where you walk in at the rocks down couple hundred yards to the post sticking up.

Had great luck fishing right where you walk in shallow and some times behind the people out fishing deeper. When they come in they are right off the bank.

Lot of people use a net but they are still a pain to get un hooked. I have an old set of Berkley grabbers that is great to use to grab the flounder to get them off the hook and onto the stringer with out dropping them or getting the sh-- bit out of your hand.


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

Greg,Those are some very nice fish!


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

*Lol!*

I noticed the footprint on that flatty when I got her in the boat. I thought that was weird markings when I first saw it.



mccain said:


> dont let them slippery bastages get away!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Those marks I believe are from porpoises.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

I think that Josh is right. For some reason porpoise like to play with flounder and leave those marks on the fish. Lots of pictures have been taken of porpoise tossing flounder through the air.


----------



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

*Dolphin Teeth Marks*



saltwatersensations said:


> Those marks I believe are from porpoises.


http://oceanservice.noaa.gov/facts/dolphin_porpoise.html

Most likely dolphin teeth marks. We don't have porpoises in these waters.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Captain Marty said:


> http://oceanservice.noaa.gov/facts/dolphin_porpoise.html
> 
> Most likely dolphin teeth marks. We don't have porpoises in these waters.


Yeah same things...


----------

